# White perch on shad darts



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone taking white perch on shad darts yet in the Severn or bay near the pilings?


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Is anything biting in the severn if so that might be just what I need to beat this cabin fever


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Going hunting this weekend in Worcester County. I might have to stop at the Tank and cast a few gotchas or something.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Axon,

I haven't tried them yet but when the white perch are in they hit pretty good! I'll give it a shot this weekend and let you know how I do!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I tip those darts with grass shrimp for good action. Small minnows take the biggest perch. They make very good eats, but ya need a pile of em.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone tried for white perch yet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Sand Crab got a little trick for ya. may hap you know it already.Take a Beetle-Spin and remoce the body and hook and replace with a shad dart with those pan fish curly tails or a piece of blood worm. Road runners will work real good too.Stripers go for them as well. neil


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Neil,

Bettle Spins and small curly tails in neon green work great too. White for stripers.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Shad Darts are good for Panfish and saltwater fishing.I've caught Fluke,Crappies,Sunfish,LMBass,and Perch(white and Yellow).I use them for Crappies in ponds under a bobber and twich it like I was jigging.


----------

